# first mink!!!!



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

bradym54 said:


> ok i measured my mink i caught from nose to tail and he was 26 inches long i think that is pretty big but im not sure. please tell me how big a big mink is please.


 
23" or more is XXL for male mink


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Send it to Moyle's. You will want to stretch and dry it ... DO NOT SALT! Do a search for Moyl Mink & Tannery. They have a website with prices etc.

The actual length will be determined after it is on the stretcher. Measurement goes from tip of nose to BASE (not tip) of tail.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks ed for the correction...so that'll probasbly put it down to an XL...wouldnt it?


----------

